# Easiest to Hardest Mario Platformers



## Deleted User (Jun 9, 2012)

I 100% completed NSMB and 3D Land (I also played Super Mario Galaxy 2, but I hated it. So I think that 3D Mario isn't for me (with the exception of 3D Land. That's a mix of 2D and 3D)) and I wanted to know what are the easiest to hardest Mario platformers. I tried Super Mario Bros, and I keep dying at world 7. I would like to know what's next after these two games. As from what I played:

1) New Super Mario Bros.
2) Super Mario 3D Land
3) Super Mario Galaxy 2
4) Super Mario Bros.
5) Super Mario Bros. 2: The Lost Levels


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jun 9, 2012)

My list:

Super Mario 3D Land
New Super Mario Bros
Super Mario Galaxy
Super Mario Bros.
Super Mario Galaxy 2
Super Mario 64
Super Mario Bros. 3
New Super Mario Bros. Wii
Super Mario World
Super Mario Sunshine
Super Mario Bros. 2 (Lost Levels)


----------



## Deltaechoe (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm a serious mario addict so I can't really answer in terms of easy or hard since I've played these games WAY too much to the point where they have all gotten easy to me (not trying to brag, if anyone wasted the thousands upon thousands of hours that I did playing mario games they would have the same story), but in my opinion the hardest one to master for me was Super Mario World for the super NES and the easiest would have to be either Galaxy (the first one, second one was a bit difficult) or NSMB for ds


----------



## Terenigma (Jun 9, 2012)

New super mario bros wii
Mario galaxy 2
Super mario bros 3
Mario 64
New super mario bros DS
Mario galaxy
Super mario bros 2
super mario bros
Super mario bros: the lost levels
Super mario world

(I never played sunshine or 3D land)


----------



## The Milkman (Jun 9, 2012)

I haven't played all of them but for what I have its

NSMBWII(TOO DAMN EASY took me an hour and a half to beat it with my bro)
NSMB(One of the easiest ones I have ever beaten, still fun though)
3D Land(Kinda short, still had its hard parts)
Galaxy (Too many gimmicks like pullstar for me but it was good and the gravity mechanics were fun)
Sunshine (only hard parts were the pure platforming levels and one chapter were there's fire paint all over the place)
64(Awesome, if the controls were a bit smoother it would have been one of the best)
Land ()
Land 2 ()
World (My favorite, made up the basis of so many mario games after it)
Advanced (or bros 2)
Bros (Mostly because everything on the NES was hard)
All-Stars (JP MARIO BROS TWO HAD TO BE THE MOST DIFFICULT THING I EVER PLAYED.)


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 9, 2012)

Tonitonichopchop said:


> My list:
> 
> Super Mario 3D Land
> New Super Mario Bros
> ...



super mario sunshine is not hard, it's very easy.

my list:

super mario 3D land (extra lives are handed to you on a silver platter without you even trying.)
New Super Mario Bros (same as above)
Super Mario Bros (You vs. Boo levels on the gameboy colour version was much harder though)
Super Mario World
Super Mario Sunshine
Super Mario Galaxy
Super Mario Galaxy 2
Super mario Land (gameboy)
Super mario land 2 six golden coins (gameboy)
New Super Mario Bros. Wii
Super Mario 64 (the controls for me were quite bad and i could never get the hand of using the analog stick to control mario, i only recently completed it on the DS remake, i think the reason being is because i am used to playing 2d mario games more than the 3d ones.)
Super mario bros 2 - nes (i never really like smb 2 and never completed it until recently with save states)
Super Mario Bros. 3 - nes (it's quite hard compared to previous mario games, i never completed it as a kid until recently with save states.)
Super Mario Bros. 2 (Lost Levels)

don't even get me started on the wario games, those games are TOUGH, but i love em


----------



## Naridar (Jun 9, 2012)

From what I've played:

NSMB DS
Galaxy
Sunshine
Bros 3
Galaxy 2
NSMB Wii
64 (DS)
World
Bros 1
Bros 2 Lost Levels

64's controls were IMO atrocious (on DS as well) and made for most of the difficulty.I have yet to play 3D Land, but it seems great from videos and about on the same difficulty level as Galaxy 1.

Oh, and whoever thought of the blue coins in Sunshine should be roasted on open fire. Just saying.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 10, 2012)

I guess it just depends on the player. I've always thought that Galaxy 2/Super Mario Bros. was the hardest thing I've ever played. (Until Contra came along)


----------



## yuyuyup (Jun 10, 2012)

Japanese Mario 2 is without any question the hardest official Mario game.  I always thought Mario 3 was a tough bastard, playing all the Nintendo originals without saves is much more of a challenge.  Mario Pinball looks like a pain in the ass.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jun 10, 2012)

Hmm... SMB the lost levels was the hardest shit I ever played.
SMW was special in the case. Some were easy, others were not. (I'm looking at you, Tubular)
Super Mario Galaxy 2... some were ez, others were absolutely brutal.
The 'new' series are absolutely ez.
So ez in fact, that my favorite title of them is the unofficial hack 'NSMB3'.
Now THAT SHIT IS HARD AND AWESOME.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm surprised nobody has mentioned kaizo Mario world, it may not be an official game but its still hard.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 10, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> I'm surprised nobody has mentioned kaizo Mario world, it may not be an official game but its still hard.


If we counted hacks then I'm pretty sure these lists would be entirely different.


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 12, 2012)

Im not sure why, but i disagree with alot of the lists here, excluding Lost Levels. Hard as fuck (trailer park boys anyone?) 
I find the 3D ones much harder than the 2D ones. 64 take some serious patience and dealing with brand new 3 dimensional controls.


----------



## Terenigma (Jun 12, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Im not sure why, but i disagree with alot of the lists here, excluding Lost Levels. Hard as fuck (trailer park boys anyone?)
> I find the 3D ones much harder than the 2D ones. 64 take some serious patience and dealing with brand new 3 dimensional controls.



Patience doesnt mean harder, i think thats why alot of people thought mario 64 was alot harder than it was, With the obvious exception of rainbow ride. (which is quite possibly my most hated level in mario ever) I will however admit that the controls on mario 64 are awful but enemy placement is easy to avoid and most of the platforming just takes a little patience and planning, you arnt rushed as much as you are on alot of the 2D marios, plus some enemies on sidescrolling marios are just there to drive you mad (the sun, lakitu, hammer bros)


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jul 2, 2012)

Paper Paper Mario is the hardest one I have played


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 2, 2012)

Allrighty lets see my list would have to be
Super mario 3D land
Nsmb
Super mario sunshine
Super mario galaxy 2
Super mario 64 
Super mario galaxy 
super mario bros 2 (not lost levels, the game with wart)
super mario land
Super mario bros 
Super mario world 
Super mario bros the lost levels
Super mario bros deluxe (large reason why i put this. First is that there is way less screen to view on a gameboy then on a tv screen, and you cant see that far ahead of you. Couple that with the fact that you can collect much more in this game and the fact that you can play the lost levels on here, still with a tiny screen? Makes it horrifyingly difficult)

Well theres my list. I hadnt seen deluxe on anyone elses list so i thought id throw it out there. Ironically it was my very ffirst mario game as a child on my pikachu gameboy color


----------



## Hanafuda (Jul 2, 2012)

Most of the lists so far are not including Super Mario World and Super Mario World 2 : Yoshi's Island, both from SNES. I have never gotten into SMW, but Yoshi's Island is my favorite Super Mario platformer of all time and let me tell you, in the upper levels that game is a difficult mofo. I've beaten it once on an actual SNES, once using an emu (no save states), and twice on GBA ... never with 100% on all levels though.

With the console 3D Mario games (64, Sunshine, Galaxy 1/2), difficulty really depends on whether you're talking about just "beating the game" or 100%'ing it. (And, whether an FAQ is used of course.) Finding all the blue coins in Sunshine is an incredibly difficult and time-consuming task if you don't use a guide.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 2, 2012)

I put world in my list above, but not world 2. Ive never actually played world 2 because the yoshis island games never really appealed to me.


----------



## pokechar (Jul 2, 2012)

I think that Mario Galaxy 2 is not that easy if you want to complete it. My list:

1. New Super Mario Bros. 
2. Super Mario World
3. Super Mario Galaxy
4. New Super Mario Bros. Wii
5. Super Mario Bros. 3
6. Super Mario Bros. 2 (USA)
7. Super Mario 64
8. Super Mario Galaxy 2
9. Super Mario Bros.
10. Super Mario Bros. The Lost Levels

I haven't played 3D Land nor Sunshine, by the way.


----------



## The Milkman (Jul 2, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> I put world in my list above, but not world 2. Ive never actually played world 2 because the yoshis island games never really appealed to me.



You should try it out then, they usually an pretty innovative (in fact, I think yoshis island was built on the same engine/source of world) and pretty fun while also being challenging.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 2, 2012)

1) Super Mario Bros.
2) Super Mario 64/DS
3) Super Mario Bros. 3
4) Super Mario World
5) Super Mario Galaxy
6) Super Mario Sunshine
7) Super Mario Galaxy 2
8) Super Mario 2: The Lost Levels

(I didn't include Mario Bros. 2 because it doesn't count as a real Mario game; it was originally called 夢工場ドキドキパニック  or "Dream Factory: Doki Doki Panic" for the Famicom Disk System).
The real Mario Bros, 2 is notoriously difficult.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 2, 2012)

Easiest, Super Mario 3D Land without a doubt. The 3D aspect made it so much easier. It's also my least favourite of the core Mario titles, not a bad game its very good but I can't say I care about playing it ever again! A first for the Mario series for me.

Hardest, Super Mario Bros. Deluxe for the same reasons as Chavosaur stated but I didn't find the version of SMB that much harder once you adapted to it but the version of SMB2 is a total bastard.




the_randomizer said:


> (I didn't include Mario Bros. 2 because it doesn't count as a real Mario game; it was originally called 夢工場ドキドキパニック  or "Dream Factory: Doki Doki Panic" for the Famicom Disk System).
> The real Mario Bros, 2 is notoriously difficult.


Actually it started of as a Mario game before it was turn into Yume Kojo: Doki Doki Panic, the mechanics were sorted out before Nintendo decided to use the Yume Kojo license.

Most people reckon difficulty factored into why Nintendo of America decided to go back to what it was before they used the Yume license, actually it was also to do with the fact that the Japanese version of SMB2 looking not much different to the first, they didn't think it would do as well if players thought it was the same game but with different levels.  Though obviously both games are pretty much the same.

I consider it as a Mario game regardless, if Sunshine can be considered a proper one I can't see why this can't.

...and back on topic


----------



## Gahars (Jul 3, 2012)

Yuki Amano said:


> I guess it just depends on the player. I've always thought that Galaxy 2/Super Mario Bros. was the hardest thing I've ever played. (Until Contra came along)



Give _I Wanna Be The Guy _a try then. Diamonds are softer than that game.

Also, where's the love for Super Mario Frustration?


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 3, 2012)

Christ...this'll be hard to judge. I haven't finished half of the Mario games I've played, so I won't judge on them. From what I've finished, the list would like this:

Mario land 3: Wario land (yeah, yeah...I know. Still: it says "Mario land" on the cover)
Mario land 2
Super Mario Galaxy 2
Super Mario Galaxy (I consider it harder because it was my first 3D Mario...took quite some getting used to)
New Super Mario Bros Wii
Super Mario World
Mario land (keep in mind: this was my first platformer ever. Also keep in mind that I take that 'underworld' part into account, so finishing the game would just be halfway).



...man. I really have to catch up to my backlog.

Also: does Donkey Kong Classic count?


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jul 5, 2012)

My list:

Hardest: All of them


----------



## YayMii (Jul 5, 2012)

Here's my lists:

2D=
NSMBDS
NSMBWii
SMUSA
SMB
SML2
SMBDX
SMW
SML
SMB3
SMB2JP
SMB2JP on SMBDX

3D=
SM3DL
SMG2
SM64
SMG
SMS

(sorry about the abbreviations, I'm on my phone)



Gahars said:


> Also, where's the love for Super Mario Frustration?


I thought ROMhacks don't count...


----------

